
Why Precisely Is Bernie Sanders Against Reparations? - Kinnard
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/01/bernie-sanders-reparations/424602/?single_page=true
======
duncan_bayne
Presumably, because reparations for historical slavery would themselves be
racist.

Reparations for segregated schooling would not be, as they would be paid to
individuals based on merit.

[http://reason.com/archives/2001/09/01/blacks-deserve-
reparat...](http://reason.com/archives/2001/09/01/blacks-deserve-reparations-
but)

